# Here are some pictures of last storm



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't take them, I hired a guy to come in and video and photo us. He is doing new websites, print, logos, promo videos, etc for us.

Heres a few cool ones, enjoy


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

*more pics*

Heres some more...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

and a couple last cool ones I'll post for now of the skid stacking after the storm..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow looks photo shopped, you probably only had an inch of snow!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So what equipment that you have is out doing resi's?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

grandview;1009756 said:


> Snow looks photo shopped, you probably only had an inch of snow!


Come on now! haha. We had a good 8 inches I'd say that storm. He did a lot with the shutter speed and aperture of the camera and all that stuff to give it that really dramatic effect. However, it really was snowing pretty hard.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1009763 said:


> So what equipment that you have is out doing resi's?


I don't do resi's. I only have 2 driveways and they are both owned by people that own commercial lots we plow, so we have to do them.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

merrimacmill;1009769 said:


> I don't do resi's. I only have 2 driveways and they are both owned by people that own commercial lots we plow, so we have to do them.


Ohh I was under the impression that you had more then 2. How many commercials do you do?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1009774 said:


> Ohh I was under the impression that you had more then 2. How many commercials do you do?


Well I did have many many more than 2, but there is just not enough money in it for me. I dropped them all 2 years ago now. And all I do is ***** about having to do the two we do now.

I'm not sure the # of commercials off the top of my head, but its more than enough to keep my equipment busy, and the lowes that we do really keeps us all busy. Its just a bunch of gas stations, office buildings, retails stores, pizza huts, etc.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do your tractors mainly stay at lowes?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1009870 said:


> Do your tractors mainly stay at lowes?


And all the other small acre plus lots we do up and down the same road.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

That's just the cutest little ProTech I've ever seen.....

jk, nice operation you got there. You say you hired this guy to take pictures of you eh? Sure seems like the only way to get any photos of yourself actually working.

Didn't you make a few videos yourself earlier this season or last? I remember you having a smaller JD tractor and no red chevy or case then....looks like your doing well!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very good and professional quality photos good job man


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures colin! I cant wait to see some videos, I already made one and put a few random ones up plus I am making another one now


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How much fuel do you figure the bigger tractor burns during an average storm?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1012093 said:


> How much fuel do you figure the bigger tractor burns during an average storm?


I really don't have a exact answer, but last storm I ran it for 18 hours straight and burnt well under 20 gallons. Those things are awesome on fuel.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

merrimacmill;1012176 said:


> I really don't have a exact answer, but last storm I ran it for 18 hours straight and burnt well under 20 gallons. Those things are awesome on fuel.


Oh ok, sorry for all the questions just you seem to be doing really well and eventually I hope to have a set-up like yours.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

So whats the plan for the older 1500 come summer? Was that one of those too good to pass up deals, I remember you saying it used to be yours at some point right? Have the bigger purchases like the tractor and skid been as beneficial as you anticipated or are there any regrets / things you looked past? Impressive as always, must run in the name


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

merrimacmill;1012176 said:


> I really don't have a exact answer, but last storm I ran it for 18 hours straight and burnt well under 20 gallons. Those things are awesome on fuel.


Yea Eh! It seems like my M59 is a diesel guzzler! $50 of fuel will last approx 6 hours in full use.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1012186 said:


> Oh ok, sorry for all the questions just you seem to be doing really well and eventually I hope to have a set-up like yours.


HEY GMCHD, I thought u wanted a setup like I had! LOL, but you do like those Tri-Axles & backhoe tho, Eh!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Like the 85xt. One of the best Skids IMO.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

creativedesigns;1012252 said:


> HEY GMCHD, I thought u wanted a setup like I had! LOL, but you do like those Tri-Axles & backhoe tho, Eh!


I want both... haha lol naa I like your polycater and posibly the XLS. But I like his idea with using tractors instead of loaders for parking lots. haha lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1012354 said:


> I want both... haha lol naa I like your polycater and posibly the XLS. But I like his idea with using tractors instead of loaders for parking lots. haha lol


I would love a loader, but the tractors are just cheaper. I dropped 42 and change or whatever it was on that M7040 and I'm plowing 6 acres with a brand new 2010 machine and it handles it just fine. Now I do have some limitations compared to a large wheel loader in terms of stacking and such, but think of how much more competitive my pricing can realistically be running a 40K machine instead of a 150K machine... Its almost comparing apples to oranges, but they still both do the same job.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

merrimacmill;1009750 said:


> Heres some more...


That is a great shot of the truck in front of the lowes. Keep taking those pics


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, with the responses, I will post more. I got like 65 or something.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Mackman;1012264 said:


> Like the 85xt. One of the best Skids IMO.


It is the only skid I have owned,but not the only one I've operated. I don't think I could go to a smaller machine. The capabilities of it are just awesome.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

merrimacmill;1012973 said:


> Well, with the responses, I will post more. I got like 65 or something.


NICE PIC'S!! Keep posting them.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you spreading magic salt, regular salt or sand? It looks dark, thought it was magic salt


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pics....anxious to see some vids!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1013375 said:


> Are you spreading magic salt, regular salt or sand? It looks dark, thought it was magic salt


Regular straight salt, its the brown kind though. I've been told it is less refined. But I find that it works much, much better than the white stuff.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm try magic


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Where are your strobes or rotators?*

Nice pic's but where are your strobes or rotators...don't you guy need them there?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any other pic's of the bigger tractor?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

You should use this in some marketing material!

Look at the pic for awhile and you start seeing some great detail, I think its awesome the operator is wearing a T-shirt too!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

erkoehler;1013581 said:


> You should use this in some marketing material!
> 
> Look at the pic for awhile and you start seeing some great detail, I think its awesome the operator is wearing a T-shirt too!


Thats me, I always start out with a jacket and sweatshirt, then move to the sweat shirt and by a few hours in, end up in a T-shirt because with a sweatshirt the temp is either just right and the windows fog up, or its to hot and the windows are fine. With a T-shirt, everything works out good. More comfortable too. And besides, the door doesn't open for 10+ hours in between bathroom breaks. I do get a lot of comments on it though haha.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Those are some nice pics, you should make a movie!  but seriosly are you guys tied of snow down there, and to the op not trying to hijack your thread


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ajslands;1013829 said:


> Those are some nice pics, you should make a movie!  but seriosly are you guys tied of snow down there, and to the op not trying to hijack your thread


Thanks, and I'm not sure who your asking if they're tired of snow. But if its me, I would say we haven't been getting to much snow. We have got rain since Tuesday and 45 minutes west of me has got like 20 inches I hear.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Those pics are awesome! Great looking setup you have! Good luck to the rest of your season.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Ever wish you had bought a stainless v box instead of steel or is that painted stainless?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1015270 said:


> Ever wish you had bought a stainless v box instead of steel or is that painted stainless?


The next one I get will be a stainless just for longevity reasons. But to tell you the truth I have no rust on the hopper what so ever. Its all fine after a couple seasons. But there is a good amount of rust on the other steel parts such as bearings, drag chain, drive chains, etc.. Which are all the same on the stainless models.

I went mild steel with that one because of cost. At the time, I was just getting over the hump of being able to justify a V-box and ditching the tail gate spreader on the pick-up truck. So 5500 to 6K just made no sense at the time. Next time, I might just splurge on one though.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What size bucket does the big kubota have? Are you going to have it load mulch during the spring/summer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;1013824 said:


> Thats me, I always start out with a jacket and sweatshirt, then move to the sweat shirt and by a few hours in, end up in a T-shirt because with a sweatshirt the temp is either just right and the windows fog up, or its to hot and the windows are fine. With a T-shirt, everything works out good. More comfortable too. And besides, the door doesn't open for 10+ hours in between bathroom breaks. I do get a lot of comments on it though haha.


If you turn your air conditioner on your window fogging problem will never occur. Really nice pics.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, heres a picture of the machines all serviced, and put away. Waiting for next winter! Or landscaping...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1015832 said:


> What size bucket does the big kubota have? Are you going to have it load mulch during the spring/summer.


I got a 7 foot snow bucket to a skid steer for it. Apparently kubota, or I should say woods (that is who my dealer buys their "orange" buckets from) doesn't make one for my machine over 72". And the thought of a 72" bucket on a machine that size was just ridiculous to me. That wouldn't even begin to cover the width of the tracks for it. I have a 72" on my L3240.

As to loading mulch, I suppose I will have it do that this summer. I have a shipment of the first 100 yards coming in next week and I guess it will make more sense to have the machine that I can't do anything else with in the summer loading mulch, instead of the smaller machine that can do landscape installs. Better than sitting around all summer!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

New video?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1036196 said:


> New video?


Its coming along. I haven't had a whole lot of time to deal with it. But soon enough!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok cool.... I've loved your last couple your really good at doing them...


----------

